# Weberful Afternoon 3/18



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

It was such a nice day today that after I got out of my classes around 2 a friend and I decided to run up and hit one of our favorite spots on the Weber. It was a good day, full of action. Started out with 6 whitefish right off the bat, moved up a hole and from there it was all browns. The bug of the day was a size 18 gray sow bug. A few also fell to a soft hackle pheasant tail. Heres a few of todays catches:










The whitefish were all about the same size as above, below was the biggest










Here came the browns! This first guy happened the biggest of the day, he had a clip in the lower half of his tail fin, looks like the DWR has done surveys there in the past:



















More browns followed:




























Dont I look happy? lol









It was an excellent day to get out and the fish were more than cooperative! Im definately heading back as much as I can before the runoff hits!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Good report gg!! To bad I had class p.s. I love your reel


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking pics, thanks for sharing. Sounds like a lot of tight lines. Congrats!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job. Nice little escape.

I need to hit the Weber one of these days.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see the weeb treated you right...


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Now Im really confused. Why are you letting Tacokid hold all your fish? :lol: Just kidding man. That looks like a awesome day on the river. Very nice fish!!!


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, you just can't beat the Weeeeeeb., huh? :lol: Good on ya and great pics. Have a report i have to post on but my camera's charging and I have to down load.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Greenguy 88 I like it! Thats what I like, a bit of bliss on the Weber. Thx for sharing


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice report. I love the pre spring fishing before run off hits. Looks like a great day.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are some nice fish thanks for sharing the photos. :mrgreen:


----------

